

Show HN: Zen Text - Beautifully simple text authoring - moomerman
http://zentext.heroku.com/

======
moomerman
I spent Friday afternoon and a bit of Saturday hacking this together and am
wondering if anyone else finds it useful / has any ideas where to take it from
here.

For those interested, it is using Heroku for hosting (obviously), Sinatra,
MongoHQ, Google OpenID (via ruby omniauth gem), the ruby dropbox gem and
Google Web Fonts.

Edit: Sorry, forgot to add it is only really styled for webkit

------
drallison
Nice demo.

